# Im new to Nissans, which engines fit which cars?



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

Hey everyone. Im a honda owner with a 96 accord with a prelude engine and nitrous. Im now thinking of taking on a nissan project. Things is that I dont know much about them and which engines to swap or fit in which cars. I was thinking of going with the skyline engine, but not sure which cars it fits in. Could you guys please let me know which models cars were made in which years and which engines fit. I was thinking of getting a cheap 240 or similar. This is just going to be my project. Also can you make a recommendation on an engine and tell me which engine has the best aftermarket support?

Just general information on the engine codes and which cars it came or comes it will help a lot.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

SR20DET would fit.. from the Silivias in japan.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

http://www.freshalloy.com/site/features/tech/engines/home.shtml


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

That was a very helpful link, thank you. Now how can I find out what engines fit into which cars? Also, where is a good place to get Nissan engines? I only know where to get honda engines.

Thanks again


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

RB25DET (R33 skyline engine) will fit in a S13 240SX with very little modification. Check out Nights post here and his website for infor on ordering clips and such 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8979

The RB26DETT (R34 Skyline engine *should* also fit tho I have yet to see anyone try it). Liu is also right the SR20DET will fit right in as well as the japanese 240SX (known as the 180SX in hatch form and Silvia in Coupe trim) come stock with that motor.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

would the rb26dett drop into a 1987 300zx


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Pssh why would you want to get rid of a perfectly designed engine? The KA rules!


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> would the rb26dett drop into a 1987 300zx


simple answer, if you can afford it yes. they put a man on the moon so a motor swap is possible. Now as for cost and difficulty, thats a different story


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

hondakillerZX said:


> would the rb26dett drop into a 1987 300zx


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

that is one of the sickest 300zx's ive ever seen. whos is that.oh yeah, and if i ever got enough money to drop a rb26dett , would i have to convert to 4wd or could i stay rwd.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

hondakillerZX said:


> if i ever got enough money to drop a rb26dett , would i have to convert to 4wd or could i stay rwd.



Use the RB25DET tranny so you could stay RWD. And I don't know who's Z that is.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Shoot, with enough money, time and imagination you could stuff a Q45 V-8 in a 240SX. Be *REALLY* different and put it under the rear hatch.


----------

